# Spring season survey



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Any one else around here get a survey from the GNF?Mine came today.

Hope some of you guys did to bring up the average.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I recieved mine.Filled out the form and sent it in allready.I had a heck of a time remembering how many geese I shot.I came up with 129 for the spring season.I am sure the other members shot about the same amount or more.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

129 yourself???

I sent mine in as well. Curious to see how the numbers played out this year. I'm expecting higher hunter days and less harvested this year, but not by much.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I **** canned mine, couldnt remeber all the dates and that stuff, plus birds to add on top of it.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris,I hunted a lot when the geese were in stutsman county and usually came home with 3-7 geese.When I started getting in to the juvie flocks the numbers really started adding up.For a while I was hunting 3-4 days a week when the flocks were reasonabley close and hunted every weekend when they were far enough away that one days hunt wasnt worth the drive.Ya I shot a bunch of geese this spring but numbers are really not that important to me.The experience is.I did shoot all those birds on my own(give or take 10).


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think we'll see a decent increase in harvest numbers this year for ND...which I guess doesn't say too much after the low harvests in 01 & 02.


----------

